# New to pressurised CO2  - ready to purchase



## Phlash (15 Dec 2013)

Hi everyone, (first post, please be kind   )

I have been keeping and breeding fish for too long now, and have used yeast based CO2 to help some plant growth. (mostly to help the fish be comfortable and keep algae at bay) I am finding the yeast system inconsistent and I think this is causing some algae problems. 
I am ready to invest in a pressurised system for a modest tank and challenge myself to a proper planted aquascape. 

The tank is a Juwel Lido 120, with 2 x 24W T5 tubes. 
I am likely to replace this in 12-18 months with a custom built 160L tank. I intend to use pressurised CO2, EI ferts and liquid CO2 as a supplement.

I have been reading *lots* of entries on the site, and am convinced I should go for a refillable system rather than disposable. I am currently trying to find a source for a suitable CO2 cylinder in Nottingham.
I would like the system to fit in the cabinet beneath the tank so size is an issue. If anyone can help, please shout! It could yet end up being a fire extinguisher, but there do seem to be other sizes of cylinder available (non FEs).

So my first question is about regulator/solenoid combo.
Has anyone used these :- Aquarium CO2 Dual Stage Regulator and Solenoid Magnetic Valve | CO2Art.co.uk - CO2 Aquarium Specialists
This is a dual stage and dual gauge regulator. I am hoping this will be precise and consistent, and avoid the risk of EOTD.
If this is not recommended, are the other CO2Art regulators OK?

Many thanks for reading through, what will probably be the first of many posts, and for your advice,
Phil.


----------



## Andy D (15 Dec 2013)

Not used this one personally but people I know that have used CO2 Art have nothing but good things to say. Cannot see an issue with that Reg.


----------



## stu_ (15 Dec 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum
not used any CO2 Art kit, so can't help there.
Size wise, this is my Lido 120 cabinet with a FE and a TetraTec EX1200


----------



## sa80mark (15 Dec 2013)

Thats an interesting find and amazingly cheap for a 2 stage reg I would send them an email and ask for more details as that price is far to low for 2 stage 

The only thing I can offer in way of advice is thay co2 art are simply brilliant and I have experience with there solinoid which is one of the best on the market imo


----------



## foxfish (15 Dec 2013)

I though dual stage regs stated around the £300 mark!


----------



## sa80mark (15 Dec 2013)

They vary quite a bit depending on brand but around £175 is the norm and then you need to add on for solenoid etc so could easily push £300 if everything was bought new

My boc im going to be building will work out around £190


----------



## Phlash (15 Dec 2013)

Sa80mark,

This is an extract from the FAQ section for that product :
*Q: In regards to SKU: reg-005, is this a Dual Stage regulator and not just a dual gauged regulator. i.e to stop 'end of tank dump' Thanks,*

*A: This regulator is dual stage as well as dual gauge, you can regulate working pressure in this from 0-5bar.*


This suggests to me that there is no mistake, this has been described consciously us a dual stage reg.
I will try and call them tomorrow.
Phil.


----------



## foxfish (15 Dec 2013)

Sounds great!
Too good to be true but, you never know?
Tom Barr sells them with solenoid, starting from £300 upwards.


----------



## sa80mark (15 Dec 2013)

If it really is 2 stage and is a proper spring regulated diaphragm then it truly is the bargin of the century


----------



## Andy Thurston (15 Dec 2013)

You cant compare the regs tom uses to those he uses high end components.  ferrari vs ford


----------



## Phlash (16 Dec 2013)

An update,
So overnight the site got updated to show an original price of £ 199 for this reg, and that it's on sale at £ 56.95.
I phoned earlier, and spoke to someone. He confirms that it is truly a dual stage reg and is very precise and controllable.
They have kept the prices very low to get known in the market and make a customer base.

I haven't yet heard of any negative comments about CO2Art, so I have ordered one plus tubing, drop checker, bubble counter etc.
Now, i just need to get me some CO2. 
I will of course, let you all know how it goes. 
Phil.


----------



## Rob P (16 Dec 2013)

Can't rate CO2 Art highly enough for price and service. Everytime i've needed something sharpish i've ordered it, bit my nails a bit, but it's arrived the next day without fail 

I see they've also recently listed a new full system using a paintball cyclinder which looks cool and neat and very competetively priced, ideal for smaller applications.

Also noticed the adjustable pressure guages at £57. I've been using the standard £40 dual guage reg with solenoid unit for a couple of months now and it's been very good and reliable.  

Question re EOTD, how can this be a problem even with the standard guages/reg as even if there was a potential dump at end of cylinder, if your needle valve is set to a certain setting how would excess gas purge through this? Would it not be controlled by needle valve setting right to the end of cyclinder life? Newb/curious question


----------



## Andy Thurston (16 Dec 2013)

Heres an explanation of how regs work
Air Products Equipment Selector


----------



## ian_m (16 Dec 2013)

Rob P said:


> Question re EOTD, how can this be a problem even with the standard guages/reg as even if there was a potential dump at end of cylinder, if your needle valve is set to a certain setting how would excess gas purge through this? Would it not be controlled by needle valve setting right to the end of cyclinder life? Newb/curious question


I am not sure end of tank dump is much of a problem with "better quality" regulators. Mine was from CO2 supermarket.

My fire extinguisher ran out on Friday. Noticed just after solenoid turn on, bottle pressure was about 500psi, and bubble rate was below what it should have been, but no time to change it (out Xmas shopping).

Got round to changing it a day or two later, bottle pressure 400psi, and quite slow bubble rate, no sign of end of tank dump. Blue to slight green drop checker. Swapped in new FE, pressure 800psi and bubble rate back to my 1-2bps for 180litre tank, and drop checker green (going yellow) at lights on.


----------



## Phlash (16 Dec 2013)

Rob,

I am a newbie as well. Many people have single stage regs and never see eotd.
I may not have either, but for such a modest increase in cost, I was happy to pay this to reduce the chance.

I have now found a (very) local source of CO2 bottle and refills. I am going on Friday to pick one up (Not an FE, a 3.1kg bottle).

Co2art have confirmed my bits are on the way too, so fingers crossed, I will be up and running for the weekend.
This is perfect, as I am working from home next week, and then we have Christmas. 
I will be able to keep a close eye on things for 2 weeks. 

Phil.


----------



## Rob P (16 Dec 2013)

TBH if they'd had the better reg at that price when I bought it would have been a no brainer!! 

You'll have lots of close watching to do, but it's very eye opening and rewarding. It's cost me a couple of fish along the way as i've got improved dissolution and not adjusted correctly to suit  but I think i'm doing good now 

PH pen next thing on the list  lol


----------



## Andy Thurston (16 Dec 2013)

ian_m said:


> I am not sure end of tank dump is much of a problem with "better quality" regulators. Mine was from CO2 supermarket.
> 
> My fire extinguisher ran out on Friday. Noticed just after solenoid turn on, bottle pressure was about 500psi, and bubble rate was below what it should have been, but no time to change it (out Xmas shopping).
> 
> Got round to changing it a day or two later, bottle pressure 400psi, and quite slow bubble rate, no sign of end of tank dump. Blue to slight green drop checker. Swapped in new FE, pressure 800psi and bubble rate back to my 1-2bps for 180litre tank, and drop checker green (going yellow) at lights on.



You wont get eotd if you change it at 400psi. If bubble rate is dropping before fe contents pressure is getting close to the service pressure it proves that either the reg or needle valve is pants. A good 2stage will deliver constant pressure until the fe contents pressure is less than the service pressure.


----------



## Phlash (20 Dec 2013)

So, the equipment has arrived. A few photos below so you can have a good look.















A quick question on the bubble counter if I may.
It has a small black rubber washer rattling inside. I can't seen what good this does.
Am I right to think that this comes out and goes between the counter and the needle valve to help form a gas tight seal?

I have picked up my CO2 bottle, so hope to get this all up and running tomorrow.  

Thanks, Phil.


----------



## harryH (20 Dec 2013)

I bought the dual guage single stage reg. form CO2 art along with a bubble counter (which also had a little black bit rattling around in the packet and turned out to be a plug off the back of the rubber sucker!) I bought CO2 resistant tubing and a Bazooka diffuser.

CO2Art are excellent people to deal with and their prices appear spot on. Highly recommended.


----------



## MikeJojo (30 Dec 2013)

I just bought dual stage regulator from co2art as well. I went for regulator with needle valve only as I have solenoid already. I also bought 2kg FE. Can't wait to receive them. Hopefully both will arrive tomorrow as my disposable bottle running low now. BTW dual stage regulator with needle valve is on sale now for just under £52 on ebay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdwinK (14 Jan 2014)

Below is a link to photos for you to find 10 differences between co2art version and a chinese one:
http://www.co2art.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/dualStageRegulator_1.jpg
http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j00fKOapeQIviqt/Dual-Stage-Regulator.jpg
So you probably may guess why the item is so cheap. Thanks to Lithuanian colleagues who saved me my 60 euros.


----------



## Sacha (14 Jan 2014)

Edwin, is your point that the two regs are one and the same?


----------



## EdwinK (14 Jan 2014)

It is only a guess, make your own decisions. But bare in mind that price for decent dual stage regulators is from 300 pounds and up


----------



## Sacha (14 Jan 2014)

You say that, but TMC make a fantastic dual stage reg. it's £90 on Aqua Essentials. You definitely won't find that for half the price from China.


----------



## Phlash (14 Jan 2014)

When I decided to purchase this unit, I had a good idea where it originated from. I didn't believe for one minute that co2art were making their own regulators.
Based on lots of positive feedback on co2art and the kit, I was happy that I would get a reasonable, adjustable regulator (dual stage or not).
It has been working perfectly to date. Set and forget in fact! 

Phil.


----------



## EdwinK (14 Jan 2014)

Sacha said:


> You say that, but TMC make a fantastic dual stage reg. it's £90 on Aqua Essentials. You definitely won't find that for half the price from China.


 
As far as I looked it was a one stage dual pressure gauges regulator. Here is a short summary about one stage and two stage regulators:

	What is the difference between single-stage gas pressure regualtors and two-stage gas pressure regulators


----------



## darren636 (14 Jan 2014)

Sacha said:


> You say that, but TMC make a fantastic dual stage reg. it's £90 on Aqua Essentials. You definitely won't find that for half the price from China.


 I have this regulator. Its useless with atomizers. Utter waste of money. Unadustable- nicely built but useless.


----------



## Sacha (14 Jan 2014)

It's non- adjustable?! 

Didn't realise that!


----------

